# 95 chevy s-10 full electric truck conversion



## gtm2008e (Jun 9, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261916382288?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

You are bidding on a 95 Chevy S-10 FULL Electric truck. This is a completed 144 DC volt electric vehicle. The truck was built by me and is a running vehicle. It should go about 65 miles per hour with a 40-50 mile range. It uses a Warp 9 electric motor rated up to 345 DC volts. The controller is a Solition 1 rated up to 1000 amps. I have beef up the rear suspension with Hellwig 1500 lb helper springs and added coil over shocks to insure that the truck can handle the weight of the lead acid batteries and the tires are 102 load rated. It uses a ELCON duel voltage input (120-240) smart battery charger with a output of 144 DC volts. I added a 144 DC volt to 12 DC volt converter to maintain the 12 volt battery system.

The system was design for 24 batteries @ 6 volt each. First there is a 400 amp 250 volt safety disconnect breaker( use for disconnecting battery system), then a pair of AmpTrap fuses to protect my electronics, 2 shunts for analog & digital gauges, 2 emergency safety solenoids, the main Solition 1 controller and lastly the Warp 9 motor.

There is a 5 speed transmission couple to the Warp 9 motor that uses clutchless plate hub. There is a vacuum pump system to maintain the power brakes.

I have a clear title for the truck and it is registered but, has expired.

The truck is needs a complete set of new batteries. The ones you see on the truck are a bunch of miss matched ones so, I could show the truck running. These batteries are included. Feel free to ask for questions or photographs.

The car includes the following components:

1995 Chevy S-10 PICKUP used

4 Tires Landsail LSV88 205 65 15C with a 102 tire load rating new

ELCON Battery Charger 3KW HF/PFC 120/240 Input new

EVNETICS Solition 1 300KW Brushed DC Motor Controller new

Dell Laptop Used to program the Solition 1 Controller new

NetGain WARP 9 DC Motor Part # 00-08219 new

NetGain Speed Sensor Part # NGC-SS1 new

Motor Cradle Warp 9 motor to Chevy S-10 new

Thomas Vacuum Pump 107 Series & reservoir new

Drive System Motor coupling with manual clutchless system new

Voltage Converter Model- HWZ1, 144DCV to 12 DCV 300 watt new

DC Breaker 400 amp Main disconnect used

Voltage Gauge Analog & Digital new

Ampere Gauge Analog & Digital new

Speedometer Cycle Analyst, Volts, Watts, Amps, Speed, Distance, Time new

3/0 Wire 400 amp rating new

Hellwig 1500 Booster springs and Coil over shocks added new

400 amp Littlefuses new

Inertia Switch used

Safety Solenoids new


----------

